# BMC Streampost 73.5 - Where to Find?



## bszczerbiak (Apr 30, 2016)

I currently own a BMC SLX01. Love it. Only problem is it looks like the Streampost is failing. No matter how I adjust the wedge, the post slips. I've tried everything from paste to screen protectors. It's got a lot of use on it, so I guess maybe it's time has passed.

That said, since BMC doesn't produce them anymore, I'm having a tough time tracking one down. I'd hate to dump the whole bike due to not having a functioning post, so I'm hoping someone out there knows of a source where a used/replacement can be found. I've contacted my local BMC dealer, and they're not sure they can help (they're still trying, but figure I'd open all options). Outside of having to buy a older frameset just for the post, anyone have one lying unused or have an idea where one could be located? Thanks.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for reminding me - I need to order a spare seatpost for my SLR-01 Team Machine before they stop making those.

(Sorry, I don't have any help for you finding the Streampost).


----------



## KarlK (Oct 30, 2008)

I currently have a SL01 with a good Streampost. I do use a screen protector to keep it tight, but otherwise it works fine. My problem is it's too short. I've been looking for an extended Streampost, I heard they came in 350mm or 400mm. If I ever find one, I'd be willing to sell my standard one. I have a feeling it might be awhile though.


----------



## bszczerbiak (Apr 30, 2016)

I did manage to find a 300mm one through my BMC dealer. Fortunately, I can make it work. Per the rep, BMC US is putting in an order for some longer Streampost, but they didn't give a timetable on when that might come through. You might want to contact your local BMC dealer to see about getting on call list for when some new ones make it to the U.S. As for your current shorter one, let me know if/when you'd like to sell off. These things will probably become harder and harder to find over the years, so i'd love to have a backup.


----------



## KarlK (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok, that's good info. My local dealer wasn't that helpful last time I talked to them, but this intel could help me persuade them to look into it further. I will give you dibs on my standard post if I can upgrade. Thanks!


----------



## bszczerbiak (Apr 30, 2016)

If you continue to get stoned by your dealer, feel free to contact Now Bikes in St. Paul MN. Those guys know their stuff and must have a good BMC rep. They've come through for me a number of times w/ old BMC parts. Ask for Sam or Brett...


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

bszczerbiak said:


> If you continue to get stoned by your dealer, feel free to contact Now Bikes in St. Paul MN. Those guys know their stuff and must have a good BMC rep. They've come through for me a number of times w/ old BMC parts. Ask for Sam or Brett...


Thanks for the lead! I am looking for a fork for a 2014 SLR01 (black white) and may get in touch with them as well. also, check ebay with the search term BMC seatpost and you'll get a bunch of hits as well.


----------



## KarlK (Oct 30, 2008)

Yep, thanks for the referral! 

And I do see plenty of BMC seatposts on eBay, but never a Streampost, at least not yet.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

The expansion plug and inside of seat tube needs to be completely clean and free of paste or grease. If you put paste or grease on the post, it's going to take some work to thoroughly clean it out of the seat tube. Set the open plug tension (screw on bottom) to provide very slight friction when inserting the post. Screen protector can be used on the back side of the post where it enters the seat tube to eliminate squeaking and is not related to post security.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

public service announcement: some guy on ebay is selling a bunch of older style BMC seatposts. they appear to be new. search "BMC post"


----------



## alexbmc (Jan 26, 2018)

Hey guys, 
I was wondering if you had any luck finding a longer streampost? Looking for one for my SLR01


----------



## Jasonalap (Jan 27, 2018)

alexbmc said:


> Hey guys,
> I was wondering if you had any luck finding a longer streampost? Looking for one for my SLR01


I'm looking for a shorter streampost for an SL01 I'm building for a friend. How long is yours? Maybe we could make a mutually beneficial trade!


----------



## alexbmc (Jan 26, 2018)

I believe I have the "short" one, the 320mm. What size do you have?


----------



## Jasonalap (Jan 27, 2018)

alexbmc said:


> I believe I have the "short" one, the 320mm. What size do you have?


 I'll measure when I get home.


----------



## alexbmc (Jan 26, 2018)

Hi! So I finally brought my bike from Belgium to Berlin, and just getting ready to ride, when winter finally decides to take a break.. any news on the streampost?


----------

